# FS: PRICE DROP! Mind-blasting Variety of STUFF!



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

So it's come to this... PRICE DROP!!!!! I will only respond to PMs.

*Tanks*

*25 gallon glass tall tank: $15*
- 24" x 12" x 20"
-	Includes canopy (no light) and plastic black/blue background

*Equipment*

*Aquaclear 20 Hang on Back Power Filters: $10*










-	Two available
-	Includes sponge media and new ammonia remover media
-	One plastic cover missing

*Petcetera Powerhead Filter: $5*



















-	Small filter rated for 20 gallon tank
-	Includes new sponge and carbon filter media

*Free Stuff (yay!)*

-	15 inch Gro-Lux fluorescent light tube

Thanks for looking!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey would the light tubes fit on the 25 gal?

i pm'd earlier about the betta but i could also use a bunch of this other stuff, can pickup weekend of the 21st


----------



## alanng0421 (Apr 21, 2010)

you have pm


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am very much interested in the filter. Do you still have it?


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump, list updated


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you still have the gravel?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am going to Richmond this evening. Please update the list, so I know what is still available.
Thanks


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

prices dropped, hoping to get everything cleared by the end of this weekend


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

you have pm


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still have Medium bag of black gravel (large grain) for free ?
i can take it,thks


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

PM me if your tank is still available!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

pics added, items updated


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Pm'd for Aquaclear 20 Hang on Back Power Filter for 10 dollars.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

going to hold on to the AC20s for now, the rest is sold, thanks


----------

